# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  December 2012 ROLL CALL

## brasi

Good day everyone. I don't know about you but, for me, nothing soothes the end of a trip like planning a new one. I'll volunteer to keep this list as neat and orderly as possible; however, I am not *NEARLY* as organized as Marley9808...she sets a great example, though...so, here goes my best try!

Special thanks to Joe Trinidad and Patty Sather for being the original December12 recruiters.

Please list *your* December 2012 dates below.

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx)  December 21 - January 6  Seastar/FH

----------


## beachgirl66

I'm in Dec 26/27 - Jan 12  :Cool:

----------


## TizzyATX

You had to do it...

----------


## brasi

Uh oh Tizzy. Your name is in the thread, now you HAVE to book!

----------


## Ras Walleye

Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th for my 55th birthday and our 5th wedding anniversary!

----------


## TizzyATX

That's why I posted  :Wink:

----------


## CherryNorth49

We haven't booked airfare yet (too early, should still get cheaper).  The accommodations are are work in progress, but the dates are pretty set.

CherryNorth and DH, Nov 28 - Dec 8, likely BCC/Catcha/Somewhere on the beach

----------


## Jamiaca_jeff

Nov 27-Dec 7

----------


## northerncaligurl

20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013!!!

----------


## saeyedoc

Booked at Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2. First trip for our kids since they were little, they will be 18 and 22 this trip.

----------


## gerryg123

gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn

----------


## brasi

I can tell already this is going to be a HUGE group.

----------


## BreanaAshlee

December 20- January 4th --- not sure about where I'm staying

----------


## mamade11

I just booked air today - had to work with dates and my miles - 12/1 thru 12/8  no idea where we are staying yet.  Now i am kicking myself
for not buying that Seasplash deal  :Frown:   I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to book air for months, and then they would book up.

----------


## TizzyATX

There will be more deals...

----------


## Joe Trinidad

:Wink:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## rastagal

Airfare is still too high to book but I'm hoping to get Dec 26th to January 2nd!  If only the airfare Gods will be in my favor!

----------


## yetta

Since the summer flight rates are off the charts...I can very happily say, that we booked our Dec trip in March. Yeah!!!! Arrive Dec 13 through Jan 9th and I cannot wait!!! Looks like it is going to be one boardie filled party!!! Gotta feeling this is going to be one great holiday season in Negril!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lovechild

Dec 19-30th...ADDICTS bad bad.....December planned....and haven't complete the July and August trips yet..

----------


## Iriesistah

My plan is to there from Dec 26 - Jan9 but I have not booked air or hotel yet...
Dec 27th is my 40th birthday!!!

----------


## brasi

I am celebrating my 42nd bday on Dec 24th. I am flying shortly after Xmas. Dates and things will be solid soon.

Thank GOODNESS I have a trip to plan because this time, the post-Negril blues has reached a critical level. I just want to hang with you guys everyday and drink/smoke way too much. Is that a lot to ask out of life? LOL

----------


## Eden

Eden & Anthony ( undecided about bringing our little guy :Smile:  
Dates set: December 26-January 9. 
 Idle Awhile, and if sans kiddo, then also some time split at either Hide Awhile or Rockhouse. 

 Will be first time attending a boardie meeting, and am so excited about meeting everyone!  C'mon December, hurry up!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Hopefully I will be there two times in dec. again. i am planning on doing the 10 km. in the Reggae Marathon, and have not checked out flights yet, but usually go dec 27th (birthday) for a week.

----------


## Elvino

It'll be good to finally meet some of you guys!

Zee and I will be therefrom Dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13.

We're staying at Seastar Inn!

Peace
Elvino

----------


## tfw73

*Hopefully* I'll be there somewhere around December 24 to January 7th!

----------


## Lorax2

Ok...I know it's not a December trip, but I thought I would post our next dates because it looks like some of you will still be there when we arrive...  1/5 - 1/12.  At Catcha...

----------


## garysteph1018

How on earth do people afford more than one trip a year????? I sure wish I had it like that!

----------


## rastagal

> How on earth do people afford more than one trip a year????? I sure wish I had it like that!


Well personally I could never do it staying places like Catcha...I don't usually pay more than $65/nt so that allows me to go a few times a year.  And in low season (April-Dec) you can usually find prices around the $50/nt mark.  So it is do-able!

----------


## Lady Jane

For the past 10 years I have been planning my 50th birthday ( December 18th), I started with Barbados, then Costa Rica but my dream for the last 5 years is to be in Negril for my 50th. Sadly its not going to happen. Hubby is super busy ( air traffic controller) at Christmas/NY so no can do.  booohooo

----------


## brasi

> How on earth do people afford more than one trip a year????? I sure wish I had it like that!


1. I have virtually no social life. Lots of flexibility and time off at the M-F, but when I am at work I bust my tail.
2. I work 6-7 days a week (M-F dayjob, one/two nights a week singing for my supper/free alcohol and cash money)
3. No car payments. BIG wastes of cash. 
4. I also freelance doing a variety of marketing/graphics, eeking out some extra cash when I can.
5. I don't stay at upscale spots and I use my cash wisely. Patties. 
6. Traveling solo is cheaper.

I'm LUCKY. December will be my 4th trip to the rock in about 19 months. STOKED to be bringing my favorite people on earth to Jamaica this next trip!

Life is for living.

----------


## TizzyATX

> Life is for living.


Yessir!  Think you just summed up the reason we all are in love with Jamaica

----------


## booger

> How on earth do people afford more than one trip a year????? I sure wish I had it like that!


Work hard play hard

----------


## BreanaAshlee

> How on earth do people afford more than one trip a year????? I sure wish I had it like that!


I save my pennies, work extra, and if all else fails I just buy a plane ticket and stay at my grandmas house. 

Im getting my travels out of the way because next yet I enter my RN program and from what I've heard I wont be able to do much.

----------


## Eden

Brasi,
Love your list!  All great tips.  Looking forward to meeting you and your boys in Dec.!

Is anyone else staying at or near Idle Awhile?




> 1. I have virtually no social life. Lots of flexibility and time off at the M-F, but when I am at work I bust my tail.
> 2. I work 6-7 days a week (M-F dayjob, one/two nights a week singing for my supper/free alcohol and cash money)
> 3. No car payments. BIG wastes of cash. 
> 4. I also freelance doing a variety of marketing/graphics, eeking out some extra cash when I can.
> 5. I don't stay at upscale spots and I use my cash wisely. Patties. 
> 6. Traveling solo is cheaper.
> 
> I'm LUCKY. December will be my 4th trip to the rock in about 19 months. STOKED to be bringing my favorite people on earth to Jamaica this next trip!
> 
> Life is for living.

----------


## brasi

Tx Eden. haha. I'm far from a financial wizard, but I make it happen because i love Ja so much.

The big *Joe Trinidad December crew* of 25-35 people is staying at Fun Holiday, which is a five/ten minute beach walk toward the town end of the beach from Idle Awhile.

Great choice, btw. If you haven't been there before, maybe the Spottycatz can give you some tips on what room to pick at Idle Awhile.

It seems like an amazing property.

----------


## Eden

Brasi, We have actually stayed at Idle Awhile several times and just love it!  Amazing place with the most wonderful staff!!  I'm sure we all feel similiarly about all of "our" favorite Negril hotels.  We are looking forward to experiencing their cliff side location, Hide Awhile, this time (if we don't end up bringing our son)
Though we've been to Negril several times, we have yet to attend any "boardie meetings.". Looking forward to that, too!!
 ( Especially after reading all these fun trip reports.   :Smile: 
And, how awesome to be spending your birthday in Negril!  I will also be celebrating mine (32nd! Yikes!) there, too!

----------


## negrilbay

Brasi I am trying to get tickets but so high, I always wanted to bring the new years in negril, wow would that be great.

----------


## Luvsdaislands

December 27 - January 3.... maaaaayyyybe til January 5 or 6th.  Will be staying at Rayon Hotel

----------


## garysteph1018

Well, as much as I know life is worth living....

It must not help that we have five children..... We work our butts off daily! We also don't have the family to watch our 3 girls for us to do anything (boys are in college & don't need watching). We feel like we completely scored to have a family member keep them this time.

I certainly understand that not staying at upscale places helps, but considering this is our first ever trip alone & to JA, we wanted to do it right! Because we don't know when we'll be able to do it again.

Our day will come, I know that....  :Smile:   Meanwhile, I'll just enjoy the hell outta my trip & read everyone's trip reports as if they are mine!  :Smile:

----------


## brasi

> Brasi I am trying to get tickets but so high, I always wanted to bring the new years in negril, wow would that be great.


I am happy to say that now you have posted in this thread, your TRIP WILL HAPPEN! It is simply the way it is. 

book book book book

----------


## brasi

> Well, as much as I know life is worth living....
> 
> It must not help that we have five children..... We work our butts off daily! We also don't have the family to watch our 3 girls for us to do anything (boys are in college & don't need watching). We feel like we completely scored to have a family member keep them this time.
> 
> I certainly understand that not staying at upscale places helps, but considering this is our first ever trip alone & to JA, we wanted to do it right! Because we don't know when we'll be able to do it again.
> 
> Our day will come, I know that....   Meanwhile, I'll just enjoy the hell outta my trip & read everyone's trip reports as if they are mine!


Oh, I wasn't implying anything but how I do it. (: Kids come first. I am a single Dad of two teens. I feel your pain.

Honestly though, without some ME time in Negril over the past year or so...including making some lifelong friends, partying all night, and just LETTING GO...clearing my head...I wouldn't be as good of a Dad.  :Stick Out Tongue:   Call it the carrot and stick, or simply call me Dude. But Ja is such a part of my life...my DAILY routine...that I push through the hard times knowing I will indeed be getting on that plane again!

I wish you luck and congrats on such a nice big family! It's admirable!  :Smile:

----------


## garysteph1018

> I wish you luck and congrats on such a nice big family! It's admirable!


I don't know about admirable, a couple of them were "Uh, oh's!" and yes I know what causes it!  :Wink: 

I was not offended, I seriously wanted to know how everyone does it. I see all of the pics, and I realize that the people down there are regular people like me, and that makes me so happy! I have a feeling that once I go and know, I won't NOT be able to go back! I'm already trying to figure out how we can go in December  :Smile: 

Respect Brasi...  p.s. Just turned 42 Friday, and so far it's been great! 1970s babies rock!!!

----------


## BreanaAshlee

> The big *Joe Trinidad December crew* of 25-35 people is staying at Fun Holiday, which is a five/ten minute beach walk toward the town end of the beach from Idle Awhile.


I'm already excited for December and i haven't even made it down for my July-August Trip!

I have to make December the best trip ever because it may be my last trip for a long time =\

----------


## Luvsdaislands

GarySteph...when my sons where in school I only did one big trip per year, but they are grown with their own families now so I am able to travel more now.

I also have been working for so long that I have hundreds of use or loose hours that I refuse to LOOSE!!! LOL!

----------


## Spiff

Nov 28 - Dec 8 th.....

----------


## mavmaiden

I will be heading to Negril Dec. 21-29. It's a birthday present to myself to celebrate the Big 5-0. I'm sorta running away from home and hoping that if I'm sitting on a beach with a cold drink in my hand, I won't even CARE that I'm so old! It's my first trip to Negril. I'm splitting my time between an AI and a boutique (aka small) hotel in the middle of 7-mile beach. To say I can't wait is a vast understatement... :Smile:

----------


## mavmaiden

THE LIST


Please list your December 2012 dates below.

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH 
Patty Sather and Kopper December 26-jan 12 FH/GP
Eden & Anthony ( undecided about bringing our little guy -December 26-jan9
Joe Trinidad and family Dec 24th - Jan 17th Fun Holiday 
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-29

----------


## Iriesistah

Honestly though, without some ME time in Negril over the past year or so...including making some lifelong friends, partying all night, and just LETTING GO...clearing my head...I wouldn't be as good of a Dad.  :Stick Out Tongue:   Call it the carrot and stick, or simply call me Dude. But Ja is such a part of my life...my DAILY routine...that I push through the hard times knowing I will indeed be getting on that plane again!

OMG Brasi!!!
I could NOT have said it better myself...WoW!!!
<3 <3

----------


## Lovechild

> How on earth do people afford more than one trip a year????? I sure wish I had it like that!


When you're an addict you find a way....

----------


## beccajean_ca

OMG I am so there guys....I just got home tonight and am having a meltdown I miss you all so much.Hopefully staying Fun holiday with Joe'sgroup if he will have me? But not sure the dates yet.Love ya guys and had so much fun on the chicken bus :-) See you in December..

----------


## Elvino

THE LIST


Please list your December 2012 dates below.

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH 
Patty Sather and Kopper December 26-jan 12 FH/GP
 Eden & Anthony ( undecided about bringing our little guy -December 26-jan9
 Joe Trinidad and family Dec 24th - Jan 17th Fun Holiday 
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
 Breanna -December 20- January 4th
 Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
 Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
 Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
 Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
 Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
 saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
 Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
 Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
 Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
 Lovechild Dec 19-30th
 Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
 Mavmaiden Dec. 21-29
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn

----------


## TizzyATX

> Honestly though, without some ME time in Negril over the past year or so...including making some lifelong friends, partying all night, and just LETTING GO...clearing my head...I wouldn't be as good of a Dad.   Call it the carrot and stick, or simply call me Dude. But Ja is such a part of my life...my DAILY routine...that I push through the hard times knowing I will indeed be getting on that plane again!



No doubt Brasi. YEsterday my daughter said this to G'ma...."I'm so glad Momma got to go to Jamaica, she's been so much better since she went on that trip"   Hahahahaha

----------


## brasi

Isn't *positive reinforcement* magical?

LOL

boomba

----------


## beccajean_ca

THE LIST


Please list your December 2012 dates below.

 Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH 
Patty Sather and Kopper December 26-jan 12 FH/GP
 Eden & Anthony ( undecided about bringing our little guy -December 26-jan9
 Joe Trinidad and family Dec 24th - Jan 17th Fun Holiday 
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
 Breanna -December 20- January 4th
 Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
 Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
 Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
 Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
 Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
 saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
 Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
 Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
 Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
 Lovechild Dec 19-30th
 Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
 Mavmaiden Dec. 21-29
 Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn 
Becca--Fun Holiday--Not sure of Dates

----------


## BrenJaLee

Elvino, we will finally be in Negril at the same time!  I look forward to meeting you.  I remember when I posted my trip report from Hidden Paradise and you were in the midst of planning your first trip to Negril staying at HP too.

----------


## Elvino

BrenJaLee, your trip report and recomendations then were very instrumental in making our first trip a success. We haven't been anywhere else since then lol. It'll be good to finally meet you! Definitly have to get together for a few!  :Smile: 

Peace
Elvino

----------


## BikerMike

Jan 30 - Feb 28th  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## beachgirl66

> Becca--Fun Holiday--Not sure of Dates


this makes me happy....  I'm glad you are going  back.... 

I'm thrilled with EVERYONE is going back too.. the more the merrier!

----------


## beccajean_ca

how could I not go....you guys make it fun and I would really hate to miss it.its so far away though but Christmas in Jamaica what better present  :Wink: 








> this makes me happy....  I'm glad you are going  back.... 
> 
> I'm thrilled with EVERYONE is going back too.. the more the merrier!

----------


## drummerboy13

Workin on money and finding vacation time from work.  Hope to make it happen.   After all I have to payback Beachgirl...and her partner in crime "plus 1" with a couple of those Bob Marley shots!!!

----------


## beccajean_ca

> Workin on money and finding vacation time from work.  Hope to make it happen.   After all I have to payback Beachgirl...and her partner in crime "plus 1" with a couple of those Bob Marley shots!!!


Funny plus_1already is fitting in nicely.hee hee partner in crime.

----------


## SweetSue

December 27 - Jan 14th

----------


## Love4Jamaica

> I'm in Dec 26/27 - Jan 12


Dec 21st-Jan 4th...yaaaay!!!

----------


## beachgirl66

> Workin on money and finding vacation time from work. Hope to make it happen. After all I have to payback Beachgirl...and her partner in crime "plus 1" with a couple of those Bob Marley shots!!!


If its the pressure to buy me a couple Bob Marley shots that's going to get you back to Negril in Dec/Jan  I'll take it.! Would love to spend more time with you!!!  We can work on the finer techniques of the belly flop vs back flop (wink)....  especially after a few Bob Marley shots!

----------


## beccajean_ca

> Jan 30 - Feb 28th



Wow Mike I want your vacation...a month? You are so lucky.

----------


## booger

You have me thinking now. I was shooting for late April next year, than Catcha post 50% off in Sept, and now I see this with all the cool kids returning. Decisions decisions.

----------


## Eden

Well I guess it's really official now. :Stick Out Tongue:    Today, Anthony booked and confirmed us at Idle Awhile, 12/26-1/9!  Yay!  And, we decided to bring the little guy with us  :Smile:    I cannot wait for Dec!!! Wooohooo!!!


THE LIST


Please list your December 2012 dates below.

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH 
Patty Sather and Kopper December 26-jan 12 FH/GP
Eden & Anthony (+son) -December 26-January 9~ Idle Awhile
 Joe Trinidad and family Dec 24th - Jan 17th Fun Holiday 
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
 Breanna -December 20- January 4th
 Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
 Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
 Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
 Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
 Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
 saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
 Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
 Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
 Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
 Lovechild Dec 19-30th
 Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
 Mavmaiden Dec. 21-29

----------


## booger

We're in....


THE LIST


Please list your December 2012 dates below.

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH 
Patty Sather and Kopper December 26-jan 12 FH/GP
Eden & Anthony (+son) -December 26-January 9~ Idle Awhile
 Joe Trinidad and family Dec 24th - Jan 17th Fun Holiday 
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
 Breanna -December 20- January 4th
 Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
 Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
 Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
 Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
 Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
 saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
 Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
 Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
 Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
 Lovechild Dec 19-30th
 Iriesistah Dec 26 - Jan9
 Mavmaiden Dec. 21-29[/QUOTE]
Booger & Pooper/maybe Jon and Tizzy- Dec 26-Jan 4

----------


## Bella Bea

u people are nuts!!! how can u all afford another trip!!! my panty drawer savings are depleted!

----------


## beccajean_ca

I'm sad cuz I thought I put my name there and I can't find it...I'm also on a tablet so cut and paste don't work...can someone please ad me to Fun Holiday....over Xmas and years just not sure of exact dates...thanks :-)

----------


## booger

> We're in....
> 
> 
> THE LIST
> 
> 
> Please list your December 2012 dates below.
> 
>  Beccajean Xmas and New Years FH
> ...


Booger & Pooper/maybe Jon and Tizzy- Dec 26-Jan 4[/QUOTE]

----------


## beccajean_ca

OK now I feel better,thanks booger. :-)

----------


## Daydreamer

Hi folks, just joined the board although I have been lurking for about 2 years. My first trip was in 2010 when we stayed at Coco & Catcha.  Last year we did Merrils & BCC.  We are excited to return again this December for our 3rd trip.  

Please add me to your list as I would love to join any boardie parties while we are there. We are booked at Coco from Dec. 24 - Jan 2. 

Saw that some people will be celebrating birthdays over the holidays - mine is December 24th and I couldn't think of a better place to be spending it.  Looking forward to New Years in Negril - yeah mon!

----------


## mavmaiden

Hey, Daydreamer! I've been a lurker, too...but only for a few months. This- my first trip to Negril- will begin on Dec. 21st and end on Dec. 29th (unfortunately, I'll be missing the New Year's fun in Jamaica!) We share very close birthdays! While yours is the day before Christmas, mine is the day after! It's a big one for me (5-0...sux!) but I'll be nearby at Charela Inn. Perhaps we can toast with a rum punch on the beach!!

----------


## Daydreamer

mavmaiden, 
we'll definitely get together for some drinks since we're so close.  We ate a lot of breakfasts at Charela and loved the jazz night - Thursday's I think.
Funny you say our birthdays are close by - our number of birthdays are close too!!  Don't feel bad - you know what they say "only the good die young"
Looking forward to December. 
Now I have to figure out this ticker thingy.

----------


## mavmaiden

Wow, I need to stop reading the forum. You guys get me too excited-- it's bad for my bank account! I've now added on 4 nights to my trip and am staying at one of the new rooms at Seastar over New Year's!!! It looks like at least a few others of you will be there then, too, so hopefully I'll get to meet a few boardies. I'm really looking forward to the Saturday show at Seastar (plus the One Love Bus, Canoe, LTU, etc, etc, etc)!

----------


## beccajean_ca

Glad to hear you will be there for new years Mav....this will be my first trip the befell for Christmas ans new Yeats so I am super excited...I hear the fireworks for new years is awesome :-)

----------


## Patty Sather

And all the lanterns we will have there! first shippment came friday!!!!

----------


## beccajean_ca

> And all the lanterns we will have there! first shippment came friday!!!!



1st shipment? How many you bringing girl?

----------


## tonyred

Dec.4-Dec.16  10 nights g.p. and 5 nights home sweet home. our twenty- third trip

----------


## Bnewb

Don't forget you'll need a fire permit for that many lanterns!!
We can help arrange that if needed!  :Smile:

----------


## beccajean_ca

wow sounds neat...Im going to get a new camera that will actually take pics at night cuz mine turns everything blac.It doesnt like the humidity.I would love some pics of them and the fireworks for new years

----------


## mavmaiden

I'll be at Seastar New Year's Eve. Just curious...do you know if you can see any fireworks or lanterns from there? Does anyone ever have any at Seastar? Good Lord, I'm so excited that I don't know how it the world I'm gonna wait so long for this to happen...

----------


## beccajean_ca

not sure if you can or not..why not join us at FunHoliday? Alfreds barge is right there  :Smile:  I know what you mean about being excited!I finally get to enjoy christmas and new years the way I should be...with great friends !

----------


## Patty Sather

> Don't forget you'll need a fire permit for that many lanterns!!
> We can help arrange that if needed!


OMG! seriously??????  :EEK!: 

Ill need one ......hand to forehead

----------


## Patty Sather

These are from a lantern company that only sells bio degradable , made from bamboo and rice paper

----------


## booger

> I'll be at Seastar New Year's Eve. Just curious...do you know if you can see any fireworks or lanterns from there? Does anyone ever have any at Seastar? Good Lord, I'm so excited that I don't know how it the world I'm gonna wait so long for this to happen...




I'm bringing a grip and will be setting them off from Catcha that night. Come over and take it all in. It is beautiful and magical all at the same time...



> These are from a lantern company that only sells bio degradable , made from bamboo and rice paper


​Send me the link please Mrs Patty.....

----------


## beccajean_ca

I like the idea of biodegradable. Never thought about that part of it :-). Great job Patty

----------


## Patty Sather

The list 


 Eden & Anthony (+son) -December 26-January 9~ Idle Awhile
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
 Breanna -December 20- January 4th
 Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
 Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
 Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
 Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
 Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
 saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
 Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
 Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
 Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
 Lovechild Dec 19-30th
 Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
 Mavmaiden Dec. 21-29

----------


## beccajean_ca

Hmmmm again left off the list..I'm really getting a complex.lol ..last time Booger had to re add me.That calls for several good dunks Patty ! :Mad:

----------


## beccajean_ca

Oh actually me Patty and Bras I if this is the December list and I can paste as I'm on the tablet and can't figure it out.lol I'm blonde remember

----------


## booger

> The list 
> 
> 
>  Eden & Anthony (+son) -December 26-January 9~ Idle Awhile
> gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
>  Breanna -December 20- January 4th
>  Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
>  Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
>  Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
> ...


Partial list. Brasi, Becca, Booger and Pooper, Tizzy and +1(hopefully Gonjon) are all in. A couple others too, but I'll let them OFFICIALLY announce themselves.

----------


## beccajean_ca

Lol'Booger to the rescue AGAIN..good job..for sure dunking Patty now :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## booger

> Lol'Booger to the rescue AGAIN..good job..for sure dunking Patty now


I like Red Stripe as well as Purple Rains. If it's a shooter I'll take a red headed $lut.

----------


## TizzyATX

Why do you mean "hopefully"?

----------


## booger

He hasn't committed to me. You? If so, I can hit the edit button real easy.

----------


## beccajean_ca

Lol@ booger I will keep that in mind when I see you:-)  lol tizzy getting worried were you ? You love him , you really love him lol

----------


## Elvino

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH 
Patty Sather and Kopper December 26-jan 12 FH/GP
 Eden & Anthony ( undecided about bringing our little guy -December 26-jan9
 Joe Trinidad and family Dec 24th - Jan 17th Fun Holiday 
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
 Breanna -December 20- January 4th
 Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
 Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
 Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
 Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
 Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
 saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
 Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
 Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
 Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
 Lovechild Dec 19-30th
 Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
 Mavmaiden Dec. 21-29
 Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn 
Becca--Fun Holiday--Not sure of Dates

----------


## saeyedoc

So where's the place to be on New Years eve?

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Change of plans:

Please use this list instead:

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH 
Eden & Anthony ( undecided about bringing our little guy -December 26-jan9
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-29
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn 
Becca--Fun Holiday--Not sure of Dates

----------


## Rob

Joe,

So you and Patty are no longer coming here in December? Bummer man...

----------


## beccajean_ca

> Joe,
> 
> So you and Patty are no longer coming here in December? Bummer man...


[QUOTE=Joe Trinidad;53412]Change of plans:

Please use this list instead:

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH 
Eden & Anthony ( undecided about bringing our little guy -December 26-jan9
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-29
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn

----------


## Eden

wooohooo!! Just extended our dates for an extra week!  

Please use this list instead:

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH 
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
 gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
 Breanna -December 20- January 4th
 Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
 Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
 Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
 Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
 Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
 saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
 Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
 Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
 Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
 Lovechild Dec 19-30th
 Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
 Mavmaiden Dec. 21-29
 Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn

----------


## TizzyATX

NICE!!!! Wow that's really fun...Gratz  :Wink:

----------


## Daydreamer

Long time till December, but one can always _dream_ ...

Updated December Roll Call:
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-29 -Birthday December 26
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn 
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24

Any other birthday babies for December?

----------


## Daydreamer

We can have Cake Vodka (upside down pineapple cake, of course) to celebrate!
Thanks Marley !!

----------


## mavmaiden

Hey, Daydreamer! I'm guessing you're the one that included my birthday? If so, thanks!!! Still looking forward to toasting our birthdays with a bit of rum punch!

I've also updated my travel dates. After reading dozens of threads these past couple of months, I added 4 days on to my trip...staying in one of the new rooms at Seastar!! I've warned my friends and family that I might just end up with a one way ticket by the time December rolls around... :Wink: 


Long time till December, but one can always dream ...

Updated December Roll Call:
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn 
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24

Any other birthday babies for December?

----------


## poolguywindsor

I am pretty sure we will be there for our third anual new years in Negril. Nothing booked yet but still lots of time. So whats up with Joe?

----------


## Lady Jane

Me...but I can't go   :Frown:

----------


## negrilbay

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
 Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
 gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
 Breanna -December 20- January 4th
 Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
 Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
 Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
 Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
 Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
 saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
 Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
 Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
 Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
 Lovechild Dec 19-30th
 Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
 Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
 Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn 
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12

I finally push the button Yeah!!!!!!!  New Year in Paradise

----------


## Mr. Twister

I can't believe I talked the wife into this trip!

WE ARRIVE XMAS DAY!!!! WOOOHOOOO!!!!

Mr. Twister & wife 12/25 - 1/3 >>>>> No room yet...lol

Alright Marley!! Where is your name on this list?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn 
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3

----------


## marley9808

OMG! Yes...how could I forget..so sorry Mr Twister! LOL


Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn 
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6

----------


## gerryg123

Marley, your upcoming stay is too short!

----------


## marley9808

Gerryg, I know.....I thought so too!
But then again, I will be back in April so I won't complain......much!
lol

----------


## booger

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn 
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7

----------


## Mr. Twister

This is gonna be a very long thread by the time December comes around...lol.

----------


## Luvsdaislands

Let me update this list and add my name!!! WOOHOO...New Year's in JAMAICA!!! POW!

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
 Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
 gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
 Breanna -December 20- January 4th
 Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
 Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
 Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
 Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
 Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
 saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
 Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
 Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
 Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
 Lovechild Dec 19-30th
 Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
 Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
 Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn 
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
 Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
 Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
 Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
 Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7

----------


## Luvsdaislands

Let me update this list and add my name!!! WOOHOO...New Year's in JAMAICA!!! POW!

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
 Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
 gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
 Breanna -December 20- January 4th
 Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
 Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
 Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
 Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
 Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
 saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
 Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
 Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
 Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
 Lovechild Dec 19-30th
 Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
 Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
 Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn 
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
 Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
 Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
 Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
 Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7

----------


## Accompong

Re: December 2012 ROLL CALL 
Let me update this list and add my name!!! WOOHOO...New Year's in JAMAICA!!! POW!

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn 
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013

----------


## captaind

Our Turn to update

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn 
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27

----------


## Mr. Twister

Did Luvsdaislands name & dates get added to the list? Am I overlooking it?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Not booked yet but usually around the 27th for a week.

----------


## Gabrielle

I'll be there all winter
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6 
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31

----------


## captaind

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6 
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31

----------


## Luvsdaislands

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
 Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
 gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
 Breanna -December 20- January 4th
 Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
 Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
 Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
 Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
 Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
 saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
 Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
 Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
 Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
 Lovechild Dec 19-30th
 Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
 Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
 Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
 Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
 Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
 Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
 Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6 
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
 Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
 Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
 Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Luvsdaisland December 27 - January 5

----------


## Lenny

#8 comin up - YES!

 Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
 Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
 gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
 Breanna -December 20- January 4th
 Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
 Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
 Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
 Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
 Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
 saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
 Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
 Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
 Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
 Lovechild Dec 19-30th
 Iresistah Dec 26 - Jan9
 Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
 Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
 Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
 Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
 Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
 Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6 
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
 Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
 Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
 Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Luvsdaisland December 27 - January 5
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13

----------


## Vinny Bogan

Booked @ The Castle Dec 15th thru xmas eve!! Woo Hooo!! I came close to being my first year since 2000 without a Negril trip!! As it is its been just over a year now! Too long  . . . 

See you all soon!!

----------


## Iriesistah

Had to change my dates, but I am booked and READY now!!!


Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7  40th birthday Dec. 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Luvsdaisland December 27 - January 5
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13

----------


## gerryg123

> Booked @ The Castle Dec 15th thru xmas eve!! Woo Hooo!! I came close to being my first year since 2000 without a Negril trip!! As it is its been just over a year now! Too long  . . . 
> 
> See you all soon!!


I hope to meet you Vinnie -- you're a great writer and a big inspiration!

----------


## FATRAT

Booked at Sandals Dec 1st- 8th. Trip # 6 to Jamaica but 1st to Negril. Celebrating everything inclubing our 64th birthdays. Wanna leave NOW!!!

----------


## irie always

Our Direct flight in November got re-routed through Toronto - that just won't do. So we rescheduled,
instead of first 2 weeks of November it will be first 2 weeks in December! Then we'll enjoy another 3 weeks in February - Can't get much better than that!


Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
 Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
 gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
 Breanna -December 20- January 4th
 Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
 Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
 Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
 Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
 Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
 saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
 Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
 Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
 Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
 Lovechild Dec 19-30th
 Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
 Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
 Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
 Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
 Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
 Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
 Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
 Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
 Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
 Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
 Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
 SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
 Luvsdaisland December 27 - January 5
 Lenny November 13 - Dec 13 
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar

----------


## russ&pam

Whistling bird dec 9-15  Catcha dec 16-22

----------


## thebeacher

Will be going November 27th thru December 5th! Can't wait!!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Whistling bird dec 9-15  Catcha dec 16-22



That's a vacation.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Looks like were in again not booked yet but soon, the 26th or 27th for a week.

----------


## nutz4travel

Another December birthday - we'll be at Catcha from Dec 14-19 & CountryCountry from Dec 19-24.  Celebrating ( :Confused: ) my 50th on the 16th!  Our 2nd time to Negril, but our first trip ever Non-AI.  Feel free to shoot any tips and pointers our way!


Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
 Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
 gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
 Breanna -December 20- January 4th
 Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
 Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
 Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
 Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
 Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
 saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
 Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
 Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
 Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
 Lovechild Dec 19-30th
 Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
 Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
 Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
 Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
 Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
 Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
 Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
 Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
 Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
 Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
 Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
 SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
 Luvsdaisland December 27 - January 5
 Lenny November 13 - Dec 13 
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16

----------


## mindfulgirl

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Luvsdaisland December 27 - January 5
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16 
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer

----------


## elcyd

Hello fellow boardies!  Happy to say 11 of us will be down Dec 22 thru Jan 2.  Staying on the cliffs. Hope to see you then.

----------


## rinakim

November 24-December 1 at Catcha, December 1-8 at Cocolapalm.  Getting married at Coco on November 28th!

----------


## Vinny Bogan

Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Luvsdaisland December 27 - January 5
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16 
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve

----------


## LuvinNegril

*I have to get me a ticker, cause I'm back to my favorite place for the second time this year-NEGRIL!*


Re: December 2012 ROLL CALL
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Luvsdaisland December 27 - January 5
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16 
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP

----------


## fargoman

November 27-Dec 5th..Coco and Sandy Haven

----------


## Orchid

ok...doing my best to make this happen.  last year was my first holiday away from negril in 6 years and i missed it terribly.  my room is reserved, and since ive posted here, it will all work out....right??

----------


## marley9808

Yes!!! See you there!  :Wink:

----------


## Vinny Bogan

Hey Orchid!!

Where ya gonna stay? I'm at The Castle 12/15 thru 12/23!!

Vinny

----------


## Ras Walleye

Vinny, it's so sweet of you arrive on our anniversary :-)
See ya there my friend!

----------


## Orchid

hey Vinny...dated not fixed yet...depends on work and funds..this will be my 3rd trip in 2012!  If I can manage two weeks...ill see ya there...we can do another lunch.

----------


## SLP

December 22 - Jan 19 at Golden Sunset.

Ras Walleye - rats - I'll miss seeing you and Donna!   :Frown:

----------


## rasta ronnie

tentative week of dec 2nd or 9th
rastafari

----------


## rasta ronnie

tentative week of dec 2nd or 9th
rastafari

----------


## captaind

Update. 12 days in Dec.

----------


## irienegril

The wife and I will be there Dec. 3 - 14 with 2 other regulars.  Cant wait!

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

December 23, 2012 - January 3, 2013 for Mi Lady's Birthday on January 1, 2013

----------


## Accompong

> Update. 12 days in Dec.


Hi David and MissG,

Can you update me as to your new dates to see if we might get a chance to meet?  You can PM me if you don't want to put them here.

Peace and Guidance

----------


## Mr. Twister

I love it! This Christmas & New Years group just keeps getting bigger & better!!!

Gonna be a rockin' time!!! Soon come!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## saeyedoc

Nice big boardie crowd this year!
Where's the New Years party going to be?

----------


## schmittmommy

I am excited to be returning to Negril December 1-12.  I will be staying at Cocolapalm with my husband and little one.  We haven't been to Negril for about 1 1/2 years, so I can't wait to visit some old favorites!

Schmittmommy

----------


## NikkiV

Woo Hoo! Just booked flight, knew that when I am there in October it would drive me crazy not to be in Negril for NYE & by then prices may be sky high.
12/29 to 1/6  :Smile: 
December 2012 ROLL CALL
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Luvsdaisland December 27 - January 5
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16 
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP 
NikkiV - Dec 29 to Jan 6th

----------


## elcyd

11 of us December 22nd through Jan 2nd  Woooooo!  Splitting Cliffs and beach.  I'd love to find the get together and put faces to names!  Cindy

----------


## Muzikdoc

I guess I qualify for Dec. though mostly January.. Hell it don't matter.. I will be there! 
                                                                                               December 2012 ROLL CALL
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl Dec 26/27 - Jan 12
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Luvsdaisland December 27 - January 5
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16 
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP 
NikkiV - Dec 29 to Jan 6th 
Muzikdoc Phil Dec 31 to Jan 7th

----------


## mavmaiden

> link brings up my own event page. What should I search for?


Ditto what NikkiV said. I will be in Negril by my lonesome or both Christmas Eve and New Year's Eve so I'd love to hear about any events/gatherings taking place. But the link only gets me to my events listing on facebook. Can you tell us the name of the facebook page so we can search? THANKS!! I'm also spending half my time on the beach and half at Seastar and it's my first reach. So excited I can barely wait!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## saeyedoc

> Ditto what NikkiV said. I will be in Negril by my lonesome or both Christmas Eve and New Year's Eve so I'd love to hear about any events/gatherings taking place. But the link only gets me to my events listing on facebook. Can you tell us the name of the facebook page so we can search? THANKS!! I'm also spending half my time on the beach and half at Seastar and it's my first reach. So excited I can barely wait!


Can't tell from your pic if you're similar age, but our 22yo daughter who also lives in Austin will be with us. We'll be at Nirvana from 12/22-1/2.

----------


## NikkiV

Check out her ticker  :Smile: 


> Can't tell from your pic if you're similar age, but our 22yo daughter who also lives in Austin will be with us. We'll be at Nirvana from 12/22-1/2.

----------


## saeyedoc

> Check out her ticker


Holy crap,had me fooled. More my age, but my wife will be there  :Frown:

----------


## mavmaiden

> Holy crap,had me fooled. More my age, but my wife will be there


Heeheehee! Y'all are too funny! Yes, I am celebrating the big 5-0 on Dec. 26th. Young at heart, though!! The pict was taken last year, so I was a younger woman at the time.  :Smile:  I'm at Charela Dec. 24-Dec. 29th. My best friend is joining me during the Charela part of the stay to help me celebrate (mourn?) the big one then I head to Seastar by myself. Hope I get to meet y'all and more of the boardies!

----------


## saeyedoc

> Heeheehee! Y'all are too funny! Yes, I am celebrating the big 5-0 on Dec. 26th. Young at heart, though!! The pict was taken last year, so I was a younger woman at the time.  I'm at Charela Dec. 24-Dec. 29th. My best friend is joining me during the Charela part of the stay to help me celebrate (mourn?) the big one then I head to Seastar by myself. Hope I get to meet y'all and more of the boardies!


Awesome, I was there for my 50th last year. My wife's is this January, but we're doing our trip early so we can take the girls over the holidays.

----------


## Daydreamer

Mavmaiden & saeyedoc - I will be staying at Coco La Palm Dec 24 - Jan 2. Travelling with the family and my daughter is 21 so maybe the "kids" can hang out while we have some birthday cocktails.

Mavmaiden glad to hear your girlfriend is joining you for the 1st part of your stay - hope we still get together for that drink.  I'll look for you when we arrive. Cant wait to be back in Negril and New Years should be a blast!!

----------


## mavmaiden

> Mavmaiden & saeyedoc - I will be staying at Coco La Palm Dec 24 - Jan 2. Travelling with the family and my daughter is 21 so maybe the "kids" can hang out while we have some birthday cocktails.
> 
> Mavmaiden glad to hear your girlfriend is joining you for the 1st part of your stay - hope we still get together for that drink.  I'll look for you when we arrive. Cant wait to be back in Negril and New Years should be a blast!!


Absolutely, Daydreamer! Birthday toasts are important! During the 5-day stay at Charela, I think our plans are pretty much to catch some rays, walk the beach, and drink rum punch and Red Stripe all day. We will be doing the One Love Bus Crawl and a Wild Thing sunset cruise, but other than that, I think both me and my friend are simply looking forward to sand gravity taking over. I'm taking a couple of paperbacks and an iPhone full of reggae, beach tunes and classic rock. I'm SO ready to sit, watch the waves, listen to some tunes and eat some great jerk chicken with rum punch! I've been ready for months...or more like years... :Smile:

----------


## booger

> Absolutely, Daydreamer! Birthday toasts are important! During the 5-day stay at Charela, I think our plans are pretty much to catch some rays, walk the beach, and drink rum punch and Red Stripe all day. We will be doing the One Love Bus Crawl and a Wild Thing sunset cruise, but other than that, I think both me and my friend are simply looking forward to sand gravity taking over. I'm taking a couple of paperbacks and an iPhone full of reggae, beach tunes and classic rock. I'm SO ready to sit, watch the waves, listen to some tunes and eat some great jerk chicken with rum punch! I've been ready for months...or more like years...


"drink rum punch and Red Stripe all day"
I like you already......... You have grand plans.

 "an iPhone full of reggae"
Show you playlist to your bartender wherever you go. If you have good music they will hook your phone up to the system. If they hand it back ask them what they would like to have seen. This is how I have found some of my favorite reggae/dancehall songs. Just don't forget your phone.  :Cool: 

"I'm SO ready to sit, watch the waves, listen to some tunes and eat some great jerk chicken with rum punch! I've been ready for months...or more like years..."

Yes ma'am! You have it all figured out. I have a great friend from Austin who will be there too. Her name is Tizzy, search her name if you are not familiar. She is a big sweetheart and I'm sure you would enjoy her company.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## marley9808

Nicely done Boogs

----------


## TizzyATX

I like what you just did there Booger....that was _real_ special LOL  You like that Marley? Shoulda seen what was in my inbox! lol  You two...SMH (this why i love yall)

MavMaiden, holla holla holla!!! We must go out for some drinks or hit the water sometime, plenty of summer left in ATX!  Sweetness is in Austin too and we are due for a hangout and YOU should be there  :Smile:   Excited for your first trip as if it was my own, cause you sound super chill and i'll bet $ you will love it as much as the rest of us do.

----------


## Iriesistah

I know that it is still early...but, has anyone heard of any NYE shows yet??? Or shows in Dec??? I am hoping that I can catch at least one good artist while I am there!!!

----------


## marley9808

I have NO IDEA what you are talking about Tiz!

lol

----------


## Van

Will be at Barry's Nov. 30 through Dec. 14

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Jealous, that I wont be a part of this New Years team.  

However, all of you should be jealous that my ticker is a month ahead of yours!

----------


## marley9808

Flip....I am very jealous
But to be fair....I am always jealous of ALL tickers! lol

P.S....no real reason you can't come back for NYE?!?!?!?!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Flip....I am very jealous
> But to be fair....I am always jealous of ALL tickers! lol
> 
> P.S....no real reason you can't come back for NYE?!?!?!?!


Yeah.  Too tight financially to do it again with Christmas being right there.  I have to buy presents for people etc.  Nice thing is, January is a three pay month and Tax return comes not far behind it.  So I should be able to join you guys in April.

----------


## marley9808

OK...that was a good payoff.....I will let you slide for December as long as you can be there in April!

LOL


Man I am thinking April 2013 is going to be pretty fantastic!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Actually though.  The GF and I are giving serious thought to relocating back to Florida.  Though, I think it will be in the Ft Lauderdale, Hollywood beach area Sometime around May.  So the trips to Jamaica will be way more frequent, as the air fair from Miami/Ft Lauderdale is much less expensive than Philly.

----------


## marley9808

That is VERY true! And also direct flights....if you were in FTL you could do Spirit (though I can't stand that airline....but it would be much more tolerable if you had no other flights or connections) and they always have crazy deals 

We take the direct flight on Jet Blue (LOVE that airline) out of Orlando and usually it is around $250 r/t

----------


## TizzyATX

That's crazy I would be in JA all the time lol

----------


## marley9808

So would I if it weren't for this pesky little thing called......My job! LOL

----------


## TizzyATX

yeah no kidding, but you could totally do long weekends here and there....i think about how often we pack up and drive to the coast for a 3 day wknd....spend that much almost in gas roundtrip and could find cheaper lodging in JA!! lol  

hmmmm....I think I might like it in Florida  :Wink:

----------


## garysteph1018

Even more reason for me to be pissed off that my husband turned that St. Augustine job down!!!! $250 r/t ... Uugghhh!

----------


## marley9808

Steph...I am still pissed about that too!!!

----------


## nutz4travel

> link brings up my own event page. What should I search for?


Same here Mr Twister, the link takes me to my events page.  We're there the 14th to the 24th, too early for Christmas/NY but it would be great to meet some of you while we're there!

----------


## Mr. Twister

Sorry. That was a private group my friend is travelling with. My bad....

We can take advantage of this forums thread & start putting some events together!  :Big Grin:

----------


## beachgirl66

December 2012 ROLL CALL
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Beachgirl and Plus One... booked and confirmed! December 28th -4 (Negril)(place TBA) Jan 4 - Jan 11 Mobay (Decameron) YAYYYYYYY
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Luvsdaisland December 27 - January 5
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16 
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP 
NikkiV - Dec 29 to Jan 6th 
Muzikdoc Phil Dec 31 to Jan 7th

----------


## Jamiaca_jeff

December 2012 Roll Call in chronological order (arrival date)

Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Luvsdaisland December 27 - January 5
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Beachgirl and Plus One... booked and confirmed! December 28th -4 (Negril)(place TBA) Jan 4 - Jan 11 Mobay (Decameron) YAYYYYYYY
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
NikkiV - Dec 29 to Jan 6th
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Muzikdoc Phil Dec 31 to Jan 7th

----------


## Mr. Twister

I just broke into double digits! This has to be a reason for me to celebrate....lol.

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Helen and I will be on the beach from December 23 through January 3. YAH, MON!!! 35 days to go!!

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Weathermon & Mi Lady 12/23-1/3
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Luvsdaisland December 27 - January 5
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Beachgirl and Plus One... booked and confirmed! December 28th -4 (Negril)(place TBA) Jan 4 - Jan 11 Mobay (Decameron) YAYYYYYYY
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
NikkiV - Dec 29 to Jan 6th
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Muzikdoc Phil Dec 31 to Jan 7th

----------


## Nancy Marie

Re: December 2012 ROLL CALL 
Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Weathermon & Mi Lady 12/23-1/3
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Nancy Marie and Gerry Dec. 25 – Jan. 12 Classique Cottage (Shamrock)
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Luvsdaisland December 27 - January 5
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Beachgirl and Plus One... booked and confirmed! December 28th -4 (Negril)(place TBA) Jan 4 - Jan 11 Mobay (Decameron) YAYYYYYYY
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
NikkiV - Dec 29 to Jan 6th
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Muzikdoc Phil Dec 31 to Jan 7th

----------


## mavmaiden

> I just broke into double digits! This has to be a reason for me to celebrate....lol.


Me too, Mr. Twister! I've been doing the double-digit fidget for a few days now!! My feet are getting tired... :Smile:

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Back to the top with you.

----------


## Lia

Can hardly wait to get there 98 more sleeps.....December 27-January 3 and December 28 is my Birthday!!!  Unfortunately reversing the numbers won't matter this year.....44 is still 44 but 25 at heart!!!

----------


## Daydreamer

Yeahhh another December birthday. I always disliked having my birthday in December but this year will be different.
More reason to celebrate!! 96 more sleeps ....

----------


## rasta ronnie

Updated 09-19-12
Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Lovechild Dec 19-30th
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Weathermon & Mi Lady 12/23-1/3
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Luvsdaisland December 27 - January 5
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Beachgirl and Plus One... booked and confirmed! December 28th -4 (Negril)(place TBA) Jan 4 - Jan 11 Mobay (Decameron) YAYYYYYYY
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
NikkiV - Dec 29 to Jan 6th
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Muzikdoc Phil Dec 31 to Jan 7th
Rasta Ronnie & Tropicannie Dec 11-18 Coco

----------


## negrilmaven

Dec 28-Jan 8th for us - White Sands (as usual)  :Cool:

----------


## Lovechild

Updated 09-19-12
Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
*Lovechild Dec 21-January 2nd* 
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Weathermon & Mi Lady 12/23-1/3
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Luvsdaisland December 27 - January 5
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Beachgirl and Plus One... booked and confirmed! December 28th -4 (Negril)(place TBA) Jan 4 - Jan 11 Mobay (Decameron) YAYYYYYYY
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
NikkiV - Dec 29 to Jan 6th
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Muzikdoc Phil Dec 31 to Jan 7th
Rasta Ronnie & Tropicannie Dec 11-18 Coco

----------


## yetta

Wow...the list is getting longer and longer!!!!  Looks like this is going to be one BIG holiday fi sure!!!  Can't wait to be there and at least meet half of the people coming.   Hopefully, the cliff gravity will not hinder me...LOL  It is pretty strong!    Looking forward to a great holiday season in my favorite spot in the world!!

----------


## gerryg123

Gonna be the best trip EVER!

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

This should be back on top. Up, up, and away!!

----------


## Luvsdaislands

Updated 09-28-12(changed MY dates)

 Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
 Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
 Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
 Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
 Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
 Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
 Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
 LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP
 Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
 Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
 2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16
 Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
 gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
 Lovechild Dec 21-January 2nd
 Breanna -December 20- January 4th
 Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
 Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
 Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
 Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
 saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
 Weathermon & Mi Lady 12/23-1/3
 SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
 Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
 Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
 Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
 Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
 Luvsdaisland December 24 - January 3
 Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
 Beachgirl and Plus One... booked and confirmed! December 28th -4 (Negril)(place TBA) Jan 4 - Jan 11 Mobay (Decameron) YAYYYYYYY
 Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
 Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
 Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
 NikkiV - Dec 29 to Jan 6th
 Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
 Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
 Muzikdoc Phil Dec 31 to Jan 7th
 Rasta Ronnie & Tropicannie Dec 11-18 Coco

----------


## Mr. Twister

Only 81 days 'til Christmas!!! Gonna be the best one EVER!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Michelle

Villa Sur Mer - December 28th - January 2nd

----------


## gerryg123

Twister, where you stayin?

----------


## captaind

Gerryg..Are you at Seastar?

----------


## booger

> Gerryg..Are you at Seastar?


Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Lovechild Dec 21-January 2nd
Breanna -December 20- January 4th

He sure is.....

----------


## gerryg123

Also gonna experiment for a few nights on the beach .... Suggestions welcome, everyone, though as a general rule keep in mind I like a lot of everything at a good price ....

----------


## Mr. Twister

> Twister, where you stayin?


Kuyaba!! Very excited about spending the holidays at our favorite place!  :Big Grin:

----------


## gerryg123

That's grand, Mr. Twister .... Always wanted to stay there, as it's super close to BB barn ..... Are you going all out with the Penthouse Suite?

----------


## Mr. Twister

We originally booked at White Sands because a wedding party has Kuyaba sold out. I know the owner of Kuyaba and she heard I couldnt get a room she worked her magic and got us in the hotel. We got the penthouse last  time....for the first time. This time we are deluxe for a few days then into a king suite. I certainly dont mind switching rooms if it means being in our favorite hotel. 

As you know....most of Negril is sold out or crazy expensive for the holidays. I'm extremely grateful to get a room.

----------


## nutz4travel

69 Days and I can't wait.  Hoping to meet some of you while we're there!  Like I said before, this is our first non-AI trip to Jamaica and we're stoked!

----------


## gerryg123

I think we arrive the same day!

----------


## nutz4travel

If the list is right, we're in on the 14th and you're in on the 15th and staying much longer I might add!!   :Smile:

----------


## beachgirl66

I just booked at Rooms... 28th - 4th... anyone else staying there?

----------


## gerryg123

I'm there right before .....

----------


## iowagirl

Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Lovechild Dec 21-January 2nd
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Weathermon & Mi Lady 12/23-1/3
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Luvsdaisland December 24 - January 3
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Beachgirl and Plus One... booked and confirmed! December 28th -4 (Negril)(place TBA) Jan 4 - Jan 11 Mobay (Decameron) YAYYYYYYY
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
NikkiV - Dec 29 to Jan 6th
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Muzikdoc Phil Dec 31 to Jan 7th
Rasta Ronnie & Tropicannie Dec 11-18 Coco 
Iowagirl and Hubby - Nov 26-Dec 10 NBCC and Westender for our 10th anniversary!!!

----------


## Nancy Marie

Re: December 2012 ROLL CALL 
Accompong Early Sept - Early Jan 2013
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Lovechild Dec 21-January 2nd
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Weathermon & Mi Lady 12/23-1/3
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Nancy Marie & Gerry Dec. 25 – Jan. 12 Classique Cottage (Shamrock)
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Luvsdaisland December 24 - January 3
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Beachgirl and Plus One... booked and confirmed! December 28th -4 (Negril)(place TBA) Jan 4 - Jan 11 Mobay (Decameron) YAYYYYYYY
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
NikkiV - Dec 29 to Jan 6th
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Muzikdoc Phil Dec 31 to Jan 7th
Rasta Ronnie & Tropicannie Dec 11-18 Coco 
Iowagirl and Hubby - Nov 26-Dec 10 NBCC and Westender for our 10th anniversary!!!

----------


## BikerMike

semi(and crew) Dec.30  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

sorry Jan 30

----------


## jennnn

December 24 - January 14  :Smile:

----------


## nutz4travel

Just made the final payment for CC; so excited!  2 months, 1 day and we'll be chillin' in Negril  :Smile:

----------


## rvrrunner

Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Lovechild Dec 21-January 2nd
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Weathermon & Mi Lady 12/23-1/3
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Luvsdaisland December 24 - January 3
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Beachgirl and Plus One... booked and confirmed! December 28th -4 (Negril)(place TBA) Jan 4 - Jan 11 Mobay (Decameron) YAYYYYYYY
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
NikkiV - Dec 29 to Jan 6th
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Muzikdoc Phil Dec 31 to Jan 7th
Rasta Ronnie & Tropicannie Dec 11-18 Coco 
Iowagirl and Hubby - Nov 26-Dec 10 NBCC and Westender for our 10th anniversary!!!
rvrrunner + 2  12/27 -1/12

----------


## gerryg123

BTW, what is everyone doing for Christmas Day in Negril?

----------


## Highlander

Hey, I want to go...    when to book?  Dec27-7Th Jan.   what Hotel?

----------


## booger

> Hey, I want to go...    when to book?  Dec27-7Th Jan.   what Hotel?


We might end up on the same flight if you leave red eye out of LAX. You need to book quick as the place is filling up. Do you like West End or Beach? I hear Catcha Gardens still has room.

----------


## nutz4travel

> BTW, what is everyone doing for Christmas Day in Negril?


We'll be back home WISHING we were back in Negril  :Frown:

----------


## WestEndGirl

Re: December 2012 ROLL CALL
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Lovechild Dec 21-January 2nd
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Weathermon & Mi Lady 12/23-1/3
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Luvsdaisland December 24 - January 3
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Beachgirl and Plus One... booked and confirmed! December 28th -4 (Negril)(place TBA) Jan 4 - Jan 11 Mobay (Decameron) YAYYYYYYY
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
NikkiV - Dec 29 to Jan 6th
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Muzikdoc Phil Dec 31 to Jan 7th
Rasta Ronnie & Tropicannie Dec 11-18 Coco 
Iowagirl and Hubby - Nov 26-Dec 10 NBCC and Westender for our 10th anniversary!!!
rvrrunner + 2 12/27 -1/12
WestEndGirl Dec 15-22

----------


## nutz4travel

Anyone planning on doing the pub crawl on Dec 19?  It would great to meet some boardies  :Cool:

----------


## WestEndGirl

The 12/19 Pub Crawl sounds like fun!

----------


## Highlander

There 12.29. to 1.7.13   Need Airport Transfer...

----------


## nutz4travel

Welcome Highlander to the Roll Call - Rocky's, Joe Cool, Clive's, Chicken & Take Care Tours all get great reviews here.  Seems everyone has their favourite..  Here are a couple of links to recent threads 
http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...s-or-Joe-Cool?
http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...ho-do-you-use?

----------


## gerryg123

i will be on the Dec. 19 pub crawl in the smoking section at the rear of the bus .....

----------


## Orchid

Re: December 2012 ROLL CALL
Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Lovechild Dec 21-January 2nd
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Weathermon & Mi Lady 12/23-1/3
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Luvsdaisland December 24 - January 3
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Beachgirl and Plus One... booked and confirmed! December 28th -4 (Negril)(place TBA) Jan 4 - Jan 11 Mobay (Decameron) YAYYYYYYY
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
NikkiV - Dec 29 to Jan 6th
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Muzikdoc Phil Dec 31 to Jan 7th
Rasta Ronnie & Tropicannie Dec 11-18 Coco 
Iowagirl and Hubby - Nov 26-Dec 10 NBCC and Westender for our 10th anniversary!!!
rvrrunner + 2 12/27 -1/12
WestEndGirl Dec 15-22 
Orchid:  December 19 to 29

----------


## Orchid

See you soon!!!

----------


## marley9808

Next month......NEXT MONTH!

----------


## Luvsdaislands

WOOHOO...under 50....just 49 more days to go!!!!!!

----------


## Juli

Dec. 15th - Jan. 7th....

----------


## Hettie

Re: December 2012 ROLL CALL
 Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
 Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
 Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
 Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
 Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
 Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
 LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP
 Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
 Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
 2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16
 Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
 gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
 Lovechild Dec 21-January 2nd
 Breanna -December 20- January 4th
 Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
 Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
 Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
 Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
 saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
 Weathermon & Mi Lady 12/23-1/3
 SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
 Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
 Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
 Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
 Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
 Luvsdaisland December 24 - January 3
 Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
 Beachgirl and Plus One... booked and confirmed! December 28th -4 (Negril)(place TBA) Jan 4 - Jan 11 Mobay (Decameron) YAYYYYYYY
 Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
 Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
 Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
 NikkiV - Dec 29 to Jan 6th
 Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
 Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
 Muzikdoc Phil Dec 31 to Jan 7th
 Rasta Ronnie & Tropicannie Dec 11-18 Coco 
Iowagirl and Hubby - Nov 26-Dec 10 NBCC and Westender for our 10th anniversary!!!
 rvrrunner + 2 12/27 -1/12
 WestEndGirl Dec 15-22 
Orchid: December 19 to 29 
Hettie & Chad  Dec 13-25

----------


## signmon45

Me and Tan1 we'll be back at CCLP from 11/28/12-12/05/12 to celebrate her B-day

----------


## WestEndGirl

I see some of you are arriving on 12/15 too.  I think my flight gets in to MBJ about 2:30pm.  If anyone is landing about that time, might you be interested in sharing a ride to Negril?

----------


## nutz4travel

I think this should be back at the top, soon come  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

2 nutz where u stayin?

----------


## nutz4travel

> 2 nutz where u stayin?


We're splitting between Catcha and Country Country.  This is our first non-AI trip, so we're really looking forward to it  :Smile:

----------


## WestEndGirl

2Nutz, I've done that split before.  I think you will enjoy both!  I'm moving around this trip, but will be at Catcha 12/16 & 17.  Hope to meet you!

----------


## poolguywindsor

I am thinkin of my trip more as a nov trip, but I will be there until dec. 3rd.

----------


## nutz4travel

> 2Nutz, I've done that split before.  I think you will enjoy both!  I'm moving around this trip, but will be at Catcha 12/16 & 17.  Hope to meet you!


I'm pretty sure we're going to love it!  It would be great too meet you, that's us in my avatar, so if you see us kicking around stop and say hi!

Kathy

----------


## WestEndGirl

Kathy, Thanks for offering your real name.  People might think I'm 'squirrelly' if I walk around Catcha asking for Nutz!!! ;-)  WEGirl aka Lori

----------


## Fred Stripe

Dec 2nd....5 nts Co Co.....2 nts Seastar(Fri & Sat) 3 nts ocf cottage at Xtabi......I live at the Jersey shore,Union Beach. We got absolutely HAMMERED by the storm. 50 homes Gone...So? Cant wait.

----------


## mamade11

Fred - we are right outside of Atlantic City - we lucked out except for power loss for a few days, but have friends on LBI and Seaside that lost everything.  It's been a rough couple of weeks and I can't wait also!  Maybe we'll see you at Co Co!

----------


## Fred Stripe

Look for the chill in negril shirt. 2nd time CoCo.

----------


## stormy49

Coco Dec 10 - 17 and pub crawl Friday the 14th

----------


## nutz4travel

We don't land until 2:30 on the 14th so the pub crawl is out for us that day, too bad, I'd love to do it at the start.

----------


## bambinobu

New York crew coming down once again xmas/nyears.  Coco La Palm.  Respect and gd bless JA.

----------


## Fred Stripe

*I'm doin the single digit fidget,,,my eyes are burning holes in the calender,,I'm doing the pee pee dance all day,,,I'm going to bed at 7pm to make the days go buy faster,,,no matter what the conversation starts out with I always wind up talking about Jamaica.....*

----------


## Daydreamer

bambinobu,
See you around coco - we will be there dec 24 - jan 2.

Hey Fred, this will be our 2nd trip to coco - you say they give t-shirts for returning guests? Another reason to love coco.

We have had this trip booked since March - can't wait !!!

----------


## Fred Stripe

*Don't recall the T-shirt quote but CoCo is great,going back. Can I guess that your profile photo was taken at Xtabi ?*

----------


## Daydreamer

Hey Fred,

Yes, it was taken at Xtabi.  We have never stayed there yet, thinking there's always next year (grin).

Dec 2010 we did Coco/Catcha split, last Dec we did Merrills II/Blue Cave Castle split. This year staying at coco the whole time cause my daughter is a true beach bum.

Have a great trip and send pictures to help ease the PNS!!

----------


## Fred Stripe

*Im staying at CoCo and Xtabi (1st time OCF cottage) saw that cool bar just past the Blue Castle I want to visit.*

----------


## nutz4travel

Looks like we're doing the One Love Bus on Dec 21 (Friday).  We were going to do it on the 19th, but that's the day we move hotels, so the 21st should work better.  Anybody else?

----------


## nutz4travel

It just occured to me - that is the day that the world is supposed to end  LOL.  Cool, the "One Love End of The World Bar Crawl"  :Smile:

----------


## yetta

> It just occured to me - that is the day that the world is supposed to end  LOL.  Cool, the "One Love End of The World Bar Crawl"


Well, if that's the case...no place I'd rather be than in Negril. LOL  Gotta make a real effort this year to hit the One Love Bus. Cliff gravity always seems to get in my way. Hope to see you guys on the bus crawl.  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

I am IN .....

----------


## negrilmaven

Negrilmaven and hubby Dec.28 -8th- White Sands (where else?)




> Re: December 2012 ROLL CALL
> 
> 
> Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
>  Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
>  Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
>  Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
>  Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
>  Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
> ...

----------


## negrilmaven

Negrilmaven and hubby Dec.28 -8th- White Sands (where else?)

----------


## WestEndGirl

I'm in for the 21st!  Perfect name for it, 2Nutz!!!   Do we need to make reservations?

----------


## nutz4travel

Just send an email to Lenbert - Lenbert Williams [bananaznegril@hotmail.com] - let him know where to pick you up and how many.  Should be a good time!

----------


## captaind

I think we'll be on the crawl on the 21st if there's room.

If not I'll get Linston to drive us where the crawl is going

----------


## WestEndGirl

Thanks, 2Nutz.....just sent Lenbert an email!

Captaind, Glad to hear it!  Looking forward to meeting you & Miss G!

----------


## Ras Walleye

Single digits!

----------


## WestEndGirl

YAY!  Ras!!!  You're going to have an especially good time with all your celebrations this reach!!!!  Birthday AND Anniversary!!!!!  Wooo Hooo!!!!

----------


## Mr. Twister

Anyone seen any concert listings for December yet?

----------


## thevandys

We'll be arriving on December 18th with four of our kiddos, ranging in age from 23 to 9.  Booked at White Sands, our second stay there.  We can't wait to go back!!!  Does anyone have plans for Christmas or New Year's?  We'd be interested in finding out what other people have planned, as this is our first Christmas and New Year's away from home.  Thanks!

Mary-Christine and David

----------


## WestEndGirl

It's DECEMBER!!!!    I'll be there 2 weeks from today!!!

----------


## nutz4travel

I know - hard to believe isn't it!  13 days for us, soon come  :Smile:

----------


## WestEndGirl

Not soon enough, Nutz!!!  I sent Lenbert an email but did not receive reply?  Does he usually reply?

----------


## nutz4travel

I've sent him a couple of emails and got a response fairly quickly (within a couple of hours) every time.  I'd try again just to be safe!  He's on this site as well, so you could send him a message that way too  :Smile:

----------


## Fred Stripe

*Wheels off the ground 10am tomorrow,,,,Just in time for the big bash a Bourbon Beach....Wild Thing Tuesday,,,Bus Bar Crawl on Wednesday........YYYYYEEEEE HHHHHAAAAA....*

----------


## marley9808

29 days and counting! Yay, at least I can now say....I go to Negril THIS month....woo hoo!

----------


## wpyogi

I'm so jealous! Have a drink for me please! And post pictures.

----------


## mavmaiden

20 days for me!! I just started packing today. With the snackies, flips flops, books and personal care items (shampoo, soap, suntan lotion, bug spray, etc) and my mini coffee pot, there's now no room for clothes! I'm so excited to experience this place I've read so much about (thanks to the turtles!)

Negril-- soon come! Whoohoo!

----------


## Bella Bea

I have to get on this list, since Im coming on the 25! Christmas and New Years in Negril! Cant belive it!  23 days and counting!

----------


## Lovechild

20 days....hope time flies...

----------


## mavmaiden

Hey Bella Bea, I have a friend arriving on the 25th, too! We'll be on the One Love Bus Crawl on the 26th. If you'll be on the beach, hopefully our paths will cross. We're at Charela for 5 days.

----------


## gerryg123

> It's DECEMBER!!!!    I'll be there 2 weeks from today!!!


me too!!!!

----------


## poolguywindsor

I am here know, but my time is almost up  :Frown:

----------


## Aaron Mindy

My wife and I will be arriving dec 8 th until the 15th. Weekend in mo bay and then to hide awhile negril. Doing 100 candles table at ivans. One love bus on Wednesday!

----------


## rjonsun

Pool Guy, did you ever run into Scott from Discovery Falls on your trip?  Still wondering if the place is open.

Regards,

Bob

----------


## dunkinfrycook

> me too!!!!


Counting down the hours!

Dunkin and Ms. Dunkin Dec. 14-21.



Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Lovechild Dec 21-January 2nd
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Weathermon & Mi Lady 12/23-1/3
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Luvsdaisland December 24 - January 3
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Beachgirl and Plus One... booked and confirmed! December 28th -4 (Negril)(place TBA) Jan 4 - Jan 11 Mobay (Decameron) YAYYYYYYY
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
NikkiV - Dec 29 to Jan 6th
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Muzikdoc Phil Dec 31 to Jan 7th
Rasta Ronnie & Tropicannie Dec 11-18 Coco 
Iowagirl and Hubby - Nov 26-Dec 10 NBCC and Westender for our 10th anniversary!!!
rvrrunner + 2 12/27 -1/12
WestEndGirl Dec 15-22 
Orchid: December 19 to 29 
Hettie & Chad Dec 13-25
Negrilmaven and hubby Dec.28 -8th- White Sands
DunkinFrycook and the Ms., Dec. 14-21

----------


## SLP

> Counting down the hours!
> 
> Dunkin and Ms. Dunkin Dec. 14-21.
> 
> 
> 
> Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
> Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
> Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
> ...


.

I added mine to the list - thought it was there.

----------


## captaind

> Counting down the hours!
> 
> Dunkin and Ms. Dunkin Dec. 14-21.
> 
> 
> 
> Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
> Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
> Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
> ...


Added a few days

----------


## WestEndGirl

Bumpity Bump, Bump, Bump!!!!   (guess who's a little excited?!)   MEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!

----------


## thevandys

[QUOTE=dunkinfrycook;74292]Counting down the hours!

Dunkin and Ms. Dunkin Dec. 14-21.



Gabrielle October 31 -May 31
Lenny November 13 - Dec 13
Jamaica Jeff Nov 27-Dec 7
Cherrynorth Nov 28 - Dec 8
Irie Always and Hubbie - Dec 1-15 Seastar
Mamade11 12/1 thru 12/8
LuvinNegril-Dec 2-11 @ CCLP
Ras walleye Dec. 5th through Dec. 19th
Yetta Dec 13 through Jan 9th
2nutz4travel - Dec 14-24 Catcha & CountryCountry - Bday Dec 16
Vinny will be @ The Castle Dec 15 thru Xmas Eve
gerryg123 -- Dec. 15 to Jan. 6 -- Seastar Inn
Lovechild Dec 21-January 2nd
Breanna -December 20- January 4th
Northerncaligurl 20th Dec to 13th Jan, 2013
Captaind and Miss G Dec 21 - 27
Mavmaiden Dec. 21-Jan. 2 Birthday December 26
Brasi, w. sons (Jacob, and Jesse) (appx) December 21 - January 6 Seastar/FH -Birthday Dec 24
saeyedoc Nirvana for 12/22- 1/2
Weathermon & Mi Lady 12/23-1/3
SxyATLButterfly December 24 - January 3
Daydream Dec 24 - Jan 2 - Coco La Palm - Birthday Dec 24
Mr. Twister 12/25 - 1/3
Eden & Anthony -December 26-Jan 16 ~ Idle Awhile
Rasta gal Dec 26th to January 2nd
Luvsdaisland December 24 - January 3
Iresistah Dec 27 - Jan7 40th birthday Dec. 27
Beachgirl and Plus One... booked and confirmed! December 28th -4 (Negril)(place TBA) Jan 4 - Jan 11 Mobay (Decameron) YAYYYYYYY
Negrilbay Dec 28- Jan 12
Booger and Pooper 12/28-1/7
Elvino and Zee dec 29/12 till Feb 02/13 Seastar Inn
NikkiV - Dec 29 to Jan 6th
Mindful girl + hubby-to-be - Dec 30 - Jan 6, Villas Sur Mer
Marley and Ninja 12/30-1/6
Muzikdoc Phil Dec 31 to Jan 7th
Rasta Ronnie & Tropicannie Dec 11-18 Coco 
Iowagirl and Hubby - Nov 26-Dec 10 NBCC and Westender for our 10th anniversary!!!
rvrrunner + 2 12/27 -1/12
WestEndGirl Dec 15-22 
Orchid: December 19 to 29 
Hettie & Chad Dec 13-25
Negrilmaven and hubby Dec.28 -8th- White Sands
DunkinFrycook and the Ms., Dec. 14-21
The Vandys x 6 - December 18 to January 3 - White Sands

Don't forget us!   :Smile:   Can't wait!!!

----------


## nutz4travel

This time next week we'll be enjoying dinner 'pon the cliffs!  Can't wait  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

me too!

----------


## poolguywindsor

One dec. trip over, but now one to go! Dec31st. to Jan 7th!

----------


## captaind

PGW,

We'll miss you this time but I'll be back three or four times after this and you'll be there seven or eight if history is any judge.

We'll have a drink or two

Regards

----------


## negrilbay

Wow, the list is getting longer, it going to be a wild time in Negril this December

----------


## Muzikdoc

Alright! PGW...I get in on the 31st also...can't wait to share a cold one with you!

----------


## booger

> Alright! PGW...I get in on the 31st also...can't wait to share a cold one with you!


I have a room too, New Years will be killer this year.....

----------


## poolguywindsor

> I have a room too, New Years will be killer this year.....


? Were you planning on sleeping on the beach?

----------


## mavmaiden

I will be at Seastar for NYE. Has anyone heard about whom might be playing that night? I was really hoping for Luciano or Robin Banks, but now I'm just hoping they're having a party! Also- if anyone has been there before on NYE, do people dress up a bit or is it sandals and shorts, like usual? I'm not looking for evening gowns and tuxes. Just wondering if sparkles are to be found!

Daydreamer-- if you're still out there, I haven't forgotten our birthday toast! Since yours is on the 24th and mine is on the 26th, perhaps we can meet between our two hotels at Idle Awhile on Christmas Day for a rum punch?  :Big Grin: 

I can't believe I'm finally getting to say this, but...NEGRIL SOON COME!! Oh my God- I can't wait!!!

----------


## booger

> ? Were you planning on sleeping on the beach?


Lol. I have a room at Bourbon Beach for New Years like Muzikdoc.

----------


## Mr. Twister

Bourbon Beach is gonna be rockin' this trip!!!!

----------


## Daydreamer

Hey Mavmaiden,

I am packed and standing by....omg - I can't wait either ....

We will share a birthday toast for sure!!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Ah, just got back from 9 nights at that joint!

----------


## Muzikdoc

> Lol. I have a room at Bourbon Beach for New Years like Muzikdoc.


How many people can we get in two rooms......Fun..Fun..Fun!...Do Not take my Pillow!

----------


## Blandy1

We will be there too. Dec. 28 - Jan. 6. First time for us in Negril for New Years!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Bella Bea

> We will be there too. Dec. 28 - Jan. 6. First time for us in Negril for New Years!!!!


Cant wait to see ya there Bonie! Promise not to drink all the rum and the beer

----------


## stonyplainclint

Dec 18-26 can not come soon enough! Irie Mon at CSA!

----------


## Vinny Bogan

OK I'm in full Negril Fever mode!!

I just posted my packing list @ http://negrilnotes.com 

Saturday seems like months away! 4 more sleeps!!

See you all soon!

Vinny

----------


## gerryg123

Vinny, I am right behind you. hope to bump into you if I visit blue Castle!

----------


## Vinny Bogan

I'll be bouncing all over town. Seastar Saturday Night...

----------


## thevandys

> OK I'm in full Negril Fever mode!!
> 
> I just posted my packing list @ http://negrilnotes.com 
> 
> Saturday seems like months away! 4 more sleeps!!
> 
> See you all soon!
> 
> Vinny


LOL Vinny!  We'll be there December 18 thru Jan 3rd...can't wait!!!

Mary, David and Family

----------


## Mr. Twister

The thread has gone quiet   :Big Grin:  Looks like most everyone is in Negril with more to come!

Ready to get on this trip & enjoy the holidays!! See you all VERY SOON!!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Prices are dropping on air fare for US AIR.  I am going to keep checking!

----------


## booger

> Prices are dropping on air fare for US AIR.  I am going to keep checking!


For this week?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Yup.  The 29th specifically.  Tickets were over 1000 each.  Now they are in the 600s each.

If they get down to around $500 by friday, I might melt some plastic.

----------


## booger

[QUOTE=Flipadelphia26;76946]Yup.  The 29th specifically.  Tickets were over 100 each.  Now they are in the 600s each.

If they get down to around $500 by friday, I might melt some plastic.
Get on it.....

----------


## marley9808

The above message is definitely approved!

Thumbs up man, hope to see you there!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Air Purchased.  Looking for accomodations

----------


## booger

> Air Purchased.  Looking for accomodations


Damn, I guess I owe you a beer now. Marley too....... Cliffs or Beach?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Bourbon Beach.  Or across the street.  Kevin is working on that for me right now.

----------


## marley9808

:Smile: 
And he beats me there too!

----------


## Mike_D

> Air Purchased.  Looking for accomodations


Nice! What kind of airfare did you get out of PHL? I was watching the prices too, and saw one-way tickets from PHL to MBJ on the 31st for $260 (direct flight). The problem is that you have to fly home at some point.

Alas, I couldn't get out of work on such short notice, so it's a no-go for me.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Nice! What kind of airfare did you get out of PHL? I was watching the prices too, and saw one-way tickets from PHL to MBJ on the 31st for $260 (direct flight). The problem is that you have to fly home at some point.
> 
> Alas, I couldn't get out of work on such short notice, so it's a no-go for me.



Ended up with 2 RT Tickets for right around 600 each.  

About 100 more than I had hoped to pay, but I am hoping I dont rape my bank account in the 4 nights I am down there.

----------


## Mike_D

Not a bad deal for New Years. If Kevin hooks you up at BB, at least you'll save on accommodations.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

bourbon it is.  Got a great rate.  Ready to roll!

----------


## poolguywindsor

See you there you crazy *******,lol

----------


## Clarity

> bourbon it is.  Got a great rate.  Ready to roll!


Wooo hooo! That's so awesome Flip!! :Big Grin:

----------


## murph

Smaaaart budddddy!

----------


## negrilaholic

I will be coming in Monday. For good. Or 180days, anyway, lol.  :Smile:

----------


## Marko

mi have been here all month and forgot about this thread......lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------

